# Cuban contents.... discuss.....



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I frequent another board that discusses cruises and cruiseships. Yesterday there was a thread asking about the purchase of Cuban cigars in Mexico. Some genuis posted the following stuff, have a look and give me your thoughts.....



> Here's the real deal re: Cuban Cigars. 90 percent of Cuba's tobacco comes from Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic. 30 percent of the crop grown at Tabacalera Oliva in Nicaragua goes to Cuba. That is a HUGE amount of tobacco. There is nothing special about tobacco that is grown in Cuba. The growing conditions are the same as those in the Dominican Republic and Cuba cannot afford to amend their soil as well as the Domincans and Nicaraguans can. Also, with hydroponics, ANY growing conditions can be duplicated.
> 
> MOST of the Cuban cigars sold in the Americas are made in MIAMI from whatever tobacco is available at the best price. Smokability depends solely on the roller's skill. Quality depends on the tobacco. Consistancy depends on the ability to purchase or grow large amounts of tobacco that is all grown, processed, and aged the same way. What is sold in Europe is a whole other subject which I cannot verify or disprove.
> 
> ...





> When all the cigar makers world wide cannot satisfy demand, how can you think that there are vast quantities of REAL Cuban cigars to sell anywhere?
> 
> The point is, even REAL cuban cigars are made with Nicaraguan and Dominican binders and fillers. The cachet is the name not the reality.
> 
> ...


By the way, DH is their little short form for "Dear Husband".


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

:rMAO!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder if he knows anything about the Cubans from Poland.......I bet Poland has prime tobacco country.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

OH-Kay...


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

You can tell him I've got some nice beachfront property in Montana I can sell him.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I wonder if he knows anything about the Cubans from Poland.......I bet Poland has prime tobacco country.


I thought they did.......they dont. :r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

That is a bunch of BS on all levels.

Hydroponic tobacco in Cuba? Talk about an expense... Hydroponics does not duplicate soil conditions at all and the end product is quite different. Take a hydroponic tomato vs one from your garden... 

Take the best and average cigar from DR and Cuba... both tast quite different. That is enough right there... All cigars would taste more alike than they do.

I don't feel we need to even go further on her post.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll only comment on two things.

_"90 percent of Cuba's tobacco comes from Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic." _

I'd say that 100% of the tobacco in the cigars bought anywhere in Mexico, other than an LCDH is not from Cuba.

_"MOST of the Cuban cigars sold in the Americas are made in MIAMI from whatever tobacco is available at the best price."_

Now this is an insult to the fine cigar makers in Tampa. They can make a "Cuban" cigar just as good as the people in Miami. The caveat is that most of the "Cuban" cigars sold in the Americas are fake.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Wow!Quite a statement...


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

What an uninformed, ignorant rant. I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

You mean the smokes I have been getting from my girlfriend's uncle's cousin's brother's sister that is a master roller are not real? :c


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no comment


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I say let him keep on believing what he's believing. The more people believe Cubans are rolled with other than anything but Cuban tobacco or that they're under-rated to the rest of the World's offerings, the more Cuban Cigars available for those that enjoy them.

I think it's a conspiracy. These kinds of posts are really trying to turn the rest of the world off of Cuban Cigars, so more become available for them as well !!

just my 2 cents.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I love those quotes... it just makes me look like a effing genuis! I LOVE IT!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

zemekone said:


> I love those quotes... it just makes me look like a effing genuis! I LOVE IT!


now wait,you mean you're not?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

> Here's the real deal re: *FAKE* Cuban Cigars. 90 percent of Cuba's tobacco comes from Nicaragua and the Dominican Republic. 30 percent of the crop grown at Tabacalera Oliva in Nicaragua goes to Cuba. That is a HUGE amount of tobacco. There is nothing special about tobacco that is grown in Cuba. The growing conditions are the same as those in the Dominican Republic and Cuba cannot afford to amend their soil as well as the Domincans and Nicaraguans can. Also, with hydroponics, ANY growing conditions can be duplicated.
> 
> MOST of the *FAKE* Cuban cigars sold in the Americas are made in MIAMI from whatever tobacco is available at the best price. Smokability depends solely on the roller's skill. Quality depends on the tobacco. Consistancy depends on the ability to purchase or grow large amounts of tobacco that is all grown, processed, and aged the same way. What is sold in Europe is a whole other subject which I cannot verify or disprove.
> 
> ...





> When all the cigar makers world wide cannot satisfy demand, how can you think that there are vast quantities of *FAKE *REAL Cuban cigars to sell anywhere?
> 
> The point is, even *FAKE* REAL cuban cigars are made with Nicaraguan and Dominican binders and fillers. The cachet is the name not the reality.
> 
> "DH" made this company's product into the hottest cigar in the industry in the U.S. and took this company from $200,000 a year to $12,000,000 in 10 years. I am not only his DW, I work for him. He did not do this alone.


there that's better....:ss


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

zemekone said:


> I love those quotes... it just makes me look like a effing genuis! I LOVE IT!


What's an effing?


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

cman78 said:


> What's an effing?


Buying Cuban cigars at Julio's Donkey Hut in TJ.

They've done studies you know. 60% of the time it works every time. This DW is wacked out of her mind. :hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Man, I love CS!
Where else could I have learned this?

Note to self the next time I light up a supposed Cuban:
That is Nicaraguan you are tasting, eventhough it tastes different than a Nicaraguan because 90% of it is Nicaraguan and you are not smoking a Cuban.

I wonder if I stuck my finger up my culo, and he stuck his finger up his culo, and *he* were to taste both fingers, would *he* be able to tell if I am 100% Cuban or 90% Nicaraguan?:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cman78 said:


> What's an effing?


A strong, short, pinoy.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Man, I love CS!
> Where else could I have learned this?
> 
> Note to self the next time I light up a supposed Cuban:
> ...


waiting for the review with pics


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

after all these years of listening to the damn FOG's around here my eyes are finally opened..


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I wonder if this would work as a defense with OFAC??? Just asking. :r


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

rborrell said:


> I frequent another board that discusses cruises and cruiseships. Yesterday there was a thread asking about the purchase of Cuban cigars in Mexico. Some genuis posted the following stuff, have a look and give me your thoughts.....


IMHO the OP from whatever board you copy/pasted this drivel from is *severely *misinformed.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder if this person went back to their home planet? take me to your leader


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

You have to remember, her dear husband has also told her that this ___________________ is 12 inches.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

n3uka said:


> You have to remember, her dear husband has also told her that this ___________________ is 12 inches.


this keyboard is 12 inches


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

thats the sigle most wrong thing i have ever heard. not one statement was correct.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

n3uka said:


> You have to remember, her dear husband has also told her that this ___________________ is 12 inches.


"Around. Think about it."


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know guys... she did say that " _*I KNOW whereof I speak*_" and she even knows a bit of Latin.

I, for one, am pretty damn impressed! 

Robert :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you think that if someone got one of the "letters", they could call on this lady to inform the Gov that the product in question isn’t from Cuba?


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool, now I can trade 12 RASS's for 3 Macanudos, and the fool will never know that I got over on HIM!

:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Beagle Boy said:


> Do you think that if someone got one of the "letters", they could call on this lady to inform the Gov that the product in question isn't from Cuba?


What letters?

Just kidding.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm actually a member of that forum (I like to cruise, what can I say).

While there's some good info posted on ocassion, and some knowlegeble people there that can answer cruise related questions, I've found that a majority of the posters there seem to have little to no basis in reality.

I'll be nice and leave it at that.

I'm pretty sure that on that particular forum, DH means Darling Husband.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd lay money that DH isn't aware that DW posted this "secret" on a public forum...it's probably just what he told her so she'd let him bring ISOMs into the house. 

Seriously, I'd love to know what board this was on so I could look it up and read the responses she's getting. :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

dgold21 said:


> Seriously, I'd love to know what board this was on so I could look it up and read the responses she's getting. :r


Ooooh, oooooh, me too!!!


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

As someone who smokes cubans almost exclusively I can say that I have *never* had a non cuban cigar that was as good as a equivilant price cuban.

My experience with NC's is pretty limited, but I have found that when compared a Cuban, the NC doesn't stack up.

I had a CAO Black Mosaic the other week and it was certainly a decent cigar, nice even burn and the draw was just right, but for flavour it was not up with something like a Boli Lonsdale, which although a little bigger is not significantly more expensive.

That said, I have found that Cubans are generally a little stronger than NC's, so maybe I'm just used to that which is why I didn't like the CAO. I am going to sample a wider range of NC's in the future so that I can compare NC's and Cubans side by side and hopefully I will be able to write an objective comparison one day in the future.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

W T F !!! :al


Mike


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

This one is clearly Nicaraguan.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

There it is ... printed right there on the side.










I can't believe I never saw that before.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

What most people don't actually realize, though, is that 90% of Nicaraguan tobacco is actually imported from Cuba.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

The sad thing is that this person (he, she, it) probably believes what they are saying.

Like my 10th grade teacher who corrected me when I said that Alaska, in land mass, was the largest state. Sad.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

BigVito said:


> waiting for the review with pics


No...no...no we aren't. :r


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

hell, this thread made me unsure of my origins... what if, although i thought i was Finnish, i am 90% Swedish or even 90% Nigaraguan. That is, because it is not possible to the Finnish population to grow in Finland, or is it? what? who? where? THis caused me a somewhat serious existential crisis... aarrgghhh...

Mikko


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is her last comment - she doesn't want to debate any more.....



> You don't have to believe me - most cigar smokers don't. You are welcome to believe whatever you wish to believe.
> 
> I hope you DON'T believe, as many cigar smokers DO, that cigars don't cause cancer or have nicotine in them. Hello....... the latin name of the tobacco plant is NICOTIANA.
> 
> ...


She is a piece of work. She doesn't want to play anymore however. Unfortunitly, the other of the cruise board are more concerned with making sure people are dressed properly for dinner so this DW has been given no opposition other than me. :bx


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

rborrell said:


> Here is her last comment - she doesn't want to debate any more.....
> 
> She is a piece of work. She doesn't want to play anymore however. Unfortunitly, the other of the cruise board are more concerned with making sure people are dressed properly for dinner so this DW has been given no opposition other than me. :bx


*I hope you DON'T believe, as many cigar smokers DO, that cigars don't cause cancer or have nicotine in them. Hello....... the latin name of the tobacco plant is NICOTIANA.*

How funny as she is also very misinformed there.

Don't know if you saw a recent thread I had a month or two ago about an insurance blood test I did. They tested nicotene as part of this life insurance.

I had just smoked about 17 cigars or so in the week leading up to the test. Turns out I have practically 0 nicotene. Level they expected for a smoker was over .25. I was at .06. Son who smokes every weekend was at .05. Wife who never smokes was at .03.

So....seems she is misinformed there also. :r

*Ooooh! YOU know the word "PUROS"! woo-woo. ALL tobacco is "puro". What else would it be? I don't think it's been crossed with anything else to make a plant that is NOT pure tobacco.....*

What an idiot!!! Even google would clarify exactly what it is the term "puro" means as it relatest to specifically cigars. She is taking the Spanish meaning literally as opposed to how the word is used in the cigar world.

*I am done with this conversation. I will not argue tobacco with people who have nothing to do with it except smoke it. I am a trained roller and knowledgeable grower. YOU can think whatever you like, along with all the rest of the riders of the cigar bandwagon. *

Roller and grower of what, weed?:r

Thanks for posting this thread.
Funniest thing I have read lately.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

rborrell said:


> I frequent another board that discusses cruises and cruiseships.


The source of information may be at the root of this "strangeness" ...

: )


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Roller and grower of what, weed?:r
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread.
> Funniest thing I have read lately.


:r:r


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Don't know if you saw a recent thread I had a month or two ago about an insurance blood test I did. They tested nicotene as part of this life insurance.


You mean they tested for serum cotenine. which is the major metabolite of nicotine, right? I've never heard of testing for nicotine, per se, because such a test would not be very useful -- the test would be positive only if you'd just finished smoking. Nicotine generally doesn't stay in your system in any appreciable concentration for more than 20 minutes or so and will be completely metabolized within a day. On the other hand, cotenine lingers in your system for weeks and is a better indicator for testing purposes.

Perhaps I'm misreading you, but there is no question that cigars do contain nicotine -- and lots of it. :ss

-Ken


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Whom ever this person is, he/she, is an absolute idiot!!!

No further discussion is warranted! *


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sisyphus said:


> You mean they tested for serum cotenine. which is the major metabolite of nicotine, right? I've never heard of testing for nicotine, per se, because such a test would not be very useful -- the test would be positive only if you'd just finished smoking. Nicotine generally doesn't stay in your system in any appreciable concentration for more than 20 minutes or so and will be completely metabolized within a day. On the other hand, cotenine lingers in your system for weeks and is a better indicator for testing purposes.
> 
> Perhaps I'm misreading you, but there is no question that cigars do contain nicotine -- and lots of it. :ss
> 
> -Ken


You are correct in the type of test it was.
It is what insurance companies use to determine if you are a smoker or not for the applicable rates.
My point was that if you listen to that statement she made, sounds extremely morbid and detremental.
No doubt cigars have nicotene in them but lets keep it in context.
I passed a test as a non-smoker, having had approximately 17 cigars leading to the test.
If I were a cigarette smoker, the results would have been significantly different I am sure.
So, I would argue they do contain lots of nicotene but by the nature of how most of us smoke them, it does not seem to affect our bloodstream as other tobacco products do. Doesn't mean cigar smoking is sainthood but it is not the evel some would make it to be.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

This proves it! All the conspiracy theories are really true!

Even Santa Claus is real. Just ask his DW.


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

If she really had experience as a roller and grower in the cigar industry, then she would know the proper meaning of a puro within the cigar community. As everyone has already figured out, she is obviously full of sh*t


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

Blueface said:


> My point was that if you listen to that statement she made, sounds extremely morbid and detremental.


Well, she's seriously whacko so any resemblance to reality is purely coincidental. 

-Ken


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sisyphus said:


> Well, she's seriously whacko so any resemblance to reality is purely coincidental.
> 
> -Ken


:r:r:r
I needed that.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

The Professor said:


> There it is ... printed right there on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a damn fine Nicaraguan cigar


----------

